# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Plants for backround

## Andrew exotics

Hello,I have a 20 high vert that I made a backround for but i kinda messed up when putting some of the planter cups in.I have 2 2 inch cups on the top(about 2 inches form the glass)that need to be filled.i already have an idea of all the other plants for the backround but these 2 plants i need some advice from.what types of ferns are there that just sorta droop Dow and creep along the backround.Any advice on some good plants for American free frogs is always welcome :Smile:

----------


## Heather

American tree frogs will like plants with sturdy leaves they can perch and sleep on. Smooth branches too.

 My favorite tree frog plants are:

Aglaonema / Chinese evergreens:
(Images are from google)









Pothos / Epipremnum aureum:
(Images from google)








Philodendrons:
(Images from google)




Some look like pothos, but they are more heart-shaped:

----------


## Heather

Some of mine  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Bill (Deranged chipmunk) is a great person to ask about ferns.

----------

